# Newbie says Howdy!



## wmwise (Feb 21, 2017)

Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction. 

Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!

Bill


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Seems like most license plates in the area are from Texas so you'll probably fit right in.......


----------



## wmwise (Feb 21, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Seems like most license plates in the area are from Texas so you'll probably fit right in.......


Thanks chicois8 !!!


----------



## rpattyn (Mar 11, 2016)

*Me Too !*



wmwise said:


> Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction.
> 
> Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!
> 
> Bill


Hi,
Although I/we are not in that area yet, we are also retiring (in 3 weeks whoohoo), packing up our car and driving through/around Mexico from San Antonio - the Lake Chapala/Ajijic area is also looking really good to me because it feels as though it would be a good start before going more local. There is a huge active expat community there with lots of activities and opportunities for volunteering, networking etc. etc.

Would love to keep in touch and maybe we will meet up in that area one day.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

wmwise said:


> Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction.
> 
> Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!
> 
> Bill



Howdy back at you, Bill and Joni! Welcome!

.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Chapala forums*



wmwise said:


> Howdy Everyone !! My wife Joni and I will soon be retiring....yahooooooo and it looks like we will be trying to relocate to Chapala or Ajijic. Would love to hear from some folks who are there and what the real pros and cons are and what the cost of living is. There is a lot of info out there online, but you just don't know how much is real or fiction.
> 
> Really looking forward to talking with y,all !!!!!
> 
> Bill


There are a couple of forums for the Chapala area.

http://lakechapalainfo.bigforumpro.com/

Forums - Chapala.com Webboard

You will probably enjoy that area. Happy retirement.


----------



## wmwise (Feb 21, 2017)

Great big "THANKS" to everyone for the posts. Really looking forward to talking with y,all more.


----------



## NoVaDamer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Welcome!*

We just retired in November, and moved down to Ajijic this month. In addition to the boards at chapala.com and insidelakeside.com, you'll want to join the FaceBook groups Gringos Ajijic and Mexpat Chapala. Once you are here, the old style media you'll want to pick up are the weekly (Friday) Guadalajara Reporter and the monthly Ojo del Lago magazine (both are available online, in the meantime).

It seems like there has been an upsurge recently in expat arrivals, probably based on the improved housing market in the US and the favorable exchange rate. COme enjoy the perfect weather, great food, and good friends!


----------

